# Tiny brown ants



## Geochurchi (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All, our kitchen counter is covered with these tiny brown ants, methods to control include, ant traps, vinegar, bleach, and constant cleaning, what else ?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Those are harmless but still not nice to see. 

You must have a colony of them with a queen somewhere. 

You need to get some ant bait traps and place them around. Available at any box or hardware store.

They will take the bait back to the queen. Their mission is to feed and care for the queen. She produces the ants. Once she's gone (dead) the colony will die or run off. 

It takes awhile but those ant bait traps work. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Geochurchi (Nov 29, 2012)

We have ant traps set along the counter, they don’t seem to work, any particular brand better than another?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You can still use the methods you are using for controlling them in addition to the bait traps.

The ones you kill on the counter top are soon replaced by others as there can be hundreds even thousands in a colony.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Which one are you using? I use combat brand by raid.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

I highly recommend the Terro ones in the orange box - rectangular plastic trays with clear gel inside. They seemed to work when others didn’t.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We have had good luck with Terro liquid traps.


----------

